# Is that really Mozart?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Christmas with Mozart - Classical Music

He looks so friendly in his smile.

Turns out people are changing the portraits of great composers to make them more....something or other.

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/composers-faceapp/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me if Mozart really did look like that. Portraiture of his era often tended to idealize slightly, and mouths in particular were likely to be made more shapely than they were in reality. The grin removes some of that possible artificiality. Noses, for whatever reason, were apt to be treated more realistically. Mozart had a rather prominent one.

The portraits on that web site are fun. Some of them are rather convincing.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> Christmas with Mozart - Classical Music
> 
> He looks so friendly in his smile.
> 
> ...


Wayne Gretsky takes a puck to the face?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Christmas with Mozart, that will be his 263rd. Mozart's looking good this Christmas. Does he sing the songs? Will he sing for us?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think that it's truly inspiring to see these great composers smiling. I wish that there were real pictures of all of them doing so.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

There are a lot of portraits of Mozart. Funny how his eye color ranges from blue to hazel to brown throughout.

Too bad that so many great composers lived before the invention of photography. It would be fun to see what they looked like. But that would turn them into ordinary humans and I think of some of them, like Mozart, as almost divine beings. A photo might ruin that.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That was fun to look at, thanks for sharing. As Woodock stated, some of them are very convincing!


----------

